# Wife's X-mas present



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Ssshhhhhhhhhh......don't tell her.

After getting my wife hooked on shooting last year, I bought her a S&W 38 for her birthday earlier this year. She loves shooting my little Browning Buckmark 22 (so do my kids) and since my wife has fallen in love with revolvers I thought a 22 revolver would be in order. One of my local shops had been having Taurus days the last couple of weeks and today was the last day for the sale. Picked up the model 94 9-shot today. Nice weight, should have little to no recoil.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice! For a small fortune I won't tell her, LOL....


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

nice present....I wish my wife enjoyed shooting as much as I do.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice.......................

RCG


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

This is my wife's Christmas present. It is a 9mm 24/7 and fits her smaller hands very well. That is a 17
round mag in the pic below (which I swiped from another site). The standard mag is a 13 rnd and will 
conceal quite well for her. We picked it up today for her. It was the only one in the area that was sitll 
new in the box.

It came from Gander Mountain and is an exclusive to them. There are still a bunch around for you 
gents to get your better half.

I am lucky, my wife is my shooting partner. She shoots my 45 acp, my other 9's, shoots a BPCR rifle
(Black Powder Cartridge Rifle) and spots for me

Oh yes, since she let me get another CZ 75 BD 9mm, I got her a set of cranberry colored fresh 
water pearls and matching earings. We were in a Kohls and they had a 55% off sale and we had a 
coupon good for another 30% off. We got the pearls for 85% off. It was a good day.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Both are very nice presents. :smt023:smt023*


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nice .22...*

...versatile on the ammo, too...snakes to scoundrels, depending on how you load it...she oughta love it...


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

sheepdog said:


> ...versatile on the ammo, too...snakes to scoundrels, depending on how you load it...she oughta love it...


I bought her a S&W 360 .38 special for her B-Day this year so she would have "her own" gun. The .22 is just for plinking. After getting her into shooting last year she has come to love shooting revolvers. Even though she sometimes has a hard time racking the slide on my autos, but she still likes to shoot my 1911's.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

drcook said:


> This is my wife's Christmas present. It is a 9mm 24/7 and fits her smaller hands very well. That is a 17
> round mag in the pic below (which I swiped from another site). The standard mag is a 13 rnd and will
> conceal quite well for her. We picked it up today for her. It was the only one in the area that was sitll
> new in the box.
> ...


Nice, but not way my wife would have a pink gun. I guess some women are just that way. Hope she enoys the present.


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

We are both lucky men that our wive's shoot with us. In the group of folks that I shoot with across 
the country, most are husband and wife teams. I have a close friend in Wyoming who now wonders 
if his wife is going to come home with another pistol. 

HOWEVER, lots of women won't go anywhere near a firearm as they have been brainwashed.

YOUR wife is a lucky one also. :smt023 She has a husband who decided to include her into his world. We all
know that many choose to not bring their wives in. So sad for them.

The reason I got the pink one is that there is no mistaking whose phaser it is. MK is already taking
ownership and because of that will shoot it more. 

She also has a hard time racking the slides of the other semi-s we have here at the house. She can
do this one though. Here is a trick we just learned. Instead of having her try to pull the slide, have
her hold the slide in her left hand and with the right hand PUSH the frame away from her. Women's muscles 
for pushing are stronger than the pulling muscles.

We have a Taurus 605 but she can't shoot that one very well. But she can shoot steel chickens at 235
yards. The women that shoot the BPCR rifles in the crowd I associate with shoot 1000 yard targets. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours!

Dave


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Womens' muscles...*

...for pushing are stronger than the pulling muscles...haha...or we wouldn't be here...that's funny....I'd give a lot if my damyankeeMessachusetts wife would like guns...won't touch 'em and there's a housefull of 'em...you guys are blessed...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

My lady is into shooting but a different kind. She is getting a NikonD5000 instead of a gun this Christmas. On the bright side, you will be seeing more pics added to the gallery shortly after the first of the year.:smt033

She will still go to the range but she doesn't get into it like myself.


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

Well my wife is getting a Judge for 3 inch with a mix of stainless and blue. Her choice. Great decision to get her to attend concealed weapon class. The first one was her 22 semi auto for the class, Waltham.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------

